# 2 RC71 remote controls and HR44-500 in RF mode



## bdeblasio (Feb 19, 2009)

Can I buy a second RC71 and program it for my existing HR44 in RF mode and have it function at the same time with the original RC71 also in RF mode?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Should not be a problem. Getting it there may be fun but it should work fine.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I've tried this and it does work. I think all that is required is to put the new remote into RF mode and it will be paired to both at the same time. You don't even need to enter the setup menus in the DVR. Just have the DVR on and follow these steps with the new remote:

Hold the 'Mute' and 'Select' buttons at the same time until the indicator light on the remote blinks twice.
Press 961 on the remote followed by 'Channel Up'.
Press 'Enter' on the lower right side of the remote's keypad.
The DVR should display a pairing message and you'll be set. It works on my HR44-500. Let us know if it works for you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

all you need to do once you get the RC71 is to press MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Half Decaf (Dec 5, 2010)

The RC71 that came with my R44 just seemed to work with it - I did not try to pair them. Any advantage to pressing Mute and Enter if the remote controls the basic functions of the box?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Half Decaf said:


> The RC71 that came with my R44 just seemed to work with it - I did not try to pair them. Any advantage to pressing Mute and Enter if the remote controls the basic functions of the box?


it works but in IR. the advantage is that it programs the remote in RF where you can then program the RC71 to your other devices, (TV AVR..etc)


----------



## bdeblasio (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I will order a second RC71 and post my results when it arrives.


----------



## willmw (Aug 31, 2011)

Unless I'm missing something, it appears there must be a limit of 4 RC71 remotes (in RF mode at least) for one HR44. Seems every time I try to set up a 5th, the 4th no longer works and vice-versa. I've searched but can't find anything that confirms my observation officially. Anyone have any insight on this?


----------

